# telco sat systems



## hogwillis (Feb 10, 2010)

howdy
does anyone run a telco magicsat self seeking satelite system 01/02 vintage.
the one with the black box in the van.
mine wont rais the dish more than 1/3 of the way up then goes into error mode
and stops.
any ideas 
please help
 regards willis.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi 
I don't have the same system I have an Oyster but I had a similar problem. With mine the bolts had come slightly loose that go through the hinge and then it slipped when it was lifting. The motor was turning but because the dish was 'loose' it was not lifting all the way and then went into error mode.

If you go on the roof you should not be able to lift the dish by hand if you can its come loose.

Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 12, 2010)

hi biggirafe
thanks for the tip, but  no success.
tho i can see what you ment'
thanks again
willis.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 12, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> hi biggirafe
> thanks for the tip, but  no success.
> tho i can see what you ment'
> thanks again
> willis.



 Shame. I guess you've tried a reset to factory defaults ?


----------



## Jonnimac66 (Feb 12, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi
> I don't have the same system I have an Oyster but I had a similar problem. With mine the bolts had come slightly loose that go through the hinge and then it slipped when it was lifting. The motor was turning but because the dish was 'loose' it was not lifting all the way and then went into error mode.
> 
> If you go on the roof you should not be able to lift the dish by hand if you can its come loose.
> ...



Hi Big Giraffe

I recently purchased a MH with Oyster Sat fitted, I want some advice on installing digibox, There seems to be just one connection from the satelite to the digibox is this correct as I am not receiving any picture, Any advice would be appreciated..

Regards

Jonni


----------



## AndyC (Feb 12, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> howdy
> does anyone run a telco magicsat self seeking satelite system 01/02 vintage.
> the one with the black box in the van.
> mine wont rais the dish more than 1/3 of the way up then goes into error mode
> ...


You could try registering for support at www.support-telecogroup.com/telecogroup/teleco/en/supporto.htm

AndyC


----------



## Milfy (Feb 20, 2010)

my dish failed it would not go up  so the box as gone back to telco italy to have the software updated 
its been gone 3 weeks hoping to get it back soon them italian would rush


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 22, 2010)

Milfy said:


> my dish failed it would not go up  so the box as gone back to telco italy to have the software updated
> its been gone 3 weeks hoping to get it back soon them italian would rush



hi milfy
let me know how it works out,
and thanx for takin the time to reply.

tanks willis


----------



## Milfy (Mar 3, 2010)

telco have sent back the box yippee
 bad news the remote and wiring for it is still in italy been promised it will be here  by dhl friday and hopefully we back in bussiness for this weekend in morterton on the marsh


----------



## hogwillis (Mar 4, 2010)

hi milfy
thanx for the update, still no luk with mine but keep me posted
good luk.
hogwillis


----------



## Milfy (Mar 5, 2010)

well 5 weeks later and its all up and working had some problems by sending back to italy but its nice to pull up press the button and sky tv 20 secs later 
or how i miss standing in the rain trying to get a picture


----------

